# Which Dust Collector???



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

My shop would be in a 3rd car stall garage spot, if that makes sense lol. 

Out of these two which would you buy?

Delta 50-760
OR
HF 2 HP Industrial 5 Micron Dust Collector W/*35A274NANO Wynn 

Would I need to upgrade the Delta unit as well?

Both units I will install a cyclone.

They both come bout the same price after that new filer for the HF unit. 

Thanks!
*


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

mrhermit said:


> My shop would be in a 3rd car stall garage spot, if that makes sense lol.
> 
> Out of these two which would you buy?
> 
> ...



Well they have it for 399.99 but a $50 mail in rebate.. what do you guys think?

http://www.cpodeltamachinery.com/delta-50-760-1-1-2-hp-single-phase-dust-collector-1200-cfm/dwwn50-760,default,pd.html?ref=googaw&kw={keyword}&gclid=CK-Ii-Oqr6wCFeoZQgodMglmGw&keyword=delta+50+760


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the Delta 50-760, with a wynn cartridge filter... It serves me well....

I bought mine about 5 years ago and got it brand new for a really good "once in a lifetime" deal, but still paid $250 for it.

That being said, I wish I knew about the HF one at the time, because based on the feedback from this forum, It is a great machine, and you can take the money you save and put it toward something else.

If I were to do it again, I would go with the HF just becasue of the cost. I do love my delta, but they are basicallly the same when it comes down to it.

Hope this helps

Fabian


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The HF was my choice and I've not regretted it.


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

i think i will get the HF ... thanks everyone


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

i've had the HF now for a few months, i'm happy so far !!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had the HF with the Wynn 35A (Spun Bond per Bill Pentz recommendation) and been happy with it. Now I know the HF DC is far from "Pentz approved" but it is a good step in the right direction. Anyway, I think the only Pentz approved DC is the Clearvue Cyclone, and that is WAY out of my budget for a while... Lord willing and my debt don't rise I am gonna eventally get one though. Or build my own...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

When I talked to Wynn they told me the NAno fiber filter was a waste of money for woodworking especially with fine dust. They suggested the paper filter or the 100% spun bond which is what I went with.


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> When I talked to Wynn they told me the NAno fiber filter was a waste of money for woodworking especially with fine dust. They suggested the paper filter or the 100% spun bond which is what I went with.


Thanks I guess i will be getting that one


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> When I talked to Wynn they told me the NAno fiber filter was a waste of money for woodworking especially with fine dust. They suggested the paper filter or the 100% spun bond which is what I went with.


Thanks I guess i will be getting that one


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I . . .I think the only Pentz approved DC is the Clearvue Cyclone, and that is WAY out of my budget for a while...


Check out the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy: 
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD002030 

It's listed @ $219 plus $25 shipping. I don't think you'll find a better cyclone for a small shop for any cheaper. 

I've got the HF DC, with 5" snaploc pipe throughout my shop and the Oneida SDD and love it. I was using my planer this last weekend and ran many board ft of cherry thru it. I'd say that 99.9% of it was separated out into the barrel and only a fine dust, maybe a teaspoon full made it into the bag.


----------



## hump4955 (Nov 17, 2011)

*dust collection for disc sander*

I have a Delta 12 inch disk 6x48 belt sander. This unit creates more dust than any of my other tools. What can I do to control this dust. I do not have a dust collection system. Can I get something that will just work on the sander?


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

hump4955 said:


> I have a Delta 12 inch disk 6x48 belt sander. This unit creates more dust than any of my other tools. What can I do to control this dust. I do not have a dust collection system. Can I get something that will just work on the sander?


I would think you can just hook up the dust collector to your sander, but then I dont know =)


----------

